# Prostatakrebs > Nach der Behandlung >  Starke Inkontinenz

## moonracer

Bei mir (53 Jahre, sportlich) wurde am 15.3. eine Prostatektomie (Da Vinci, einseitig nervschonend) gemacht. Vorher sagte man mir, dass es in meinem jungen Alter keine Probleme mit der Kontinenz geben würde. Möglicherweise könnte ich das Krankenhaus schon fast kontinent verlassen.

Pustekuchen! Ich bin nach nun 3 Wochen immer noch stark inkontinent. Ich schaffe es vom Bett bis zur Toilette (5 m). Ansonsten beim Gehen geht oft ein Schwall fort. Wenn ich ein halbe Stunde spazieren gehe, ist die Vorlage voll und läuft ggf. auch über. Muss dann aufpassen, dass die 2 Stunden vorm Spazieren nichts trinke.

Auch bei bestimmten Bewegungen, wie z.B. Bücken, nach der Seite schauen, geht ein Schwall in die Vorlage. Dies passiert auch dann, wenn ich direkt von der Toilette komme. Anscheinend kann ich die Blase nicht komplett entleeren.

Weiter kann ich keine Blähung ablassen, ohne dass auch noch ein Schwall Urin mit geht.

Ich mache schon leichtes Training für Schließmuskel nach einer Anleitung aus dem Krankenhaus, aber bisher hat sich da noch kein Erfolg eingestellt.

Alles in Allem bin ich im Moment ziemlich frustriert. Hat jemand vielleicht ähnliche Probleme gehabt? Bekommt man die noch in den Griff?

In 2 Wochen beginnt meine Anschlussheilbehandlung. Ich erhoffe mir, dass sich meine Kontinenz dabei stark verbessert, so dass ich wieder halbwegs normal leben kann und Sport machen kann. Ist diese Hoffnung realistisch?

Ich hoffe, ich finde in diesem Forum jemanden, der mir (aus eigener Erfahrung) vielleicht etwas positive Perspektive geben kann.

Allen schon mal vielen Dank!

----------


## Rastaman

Hallo Moonracer,

die Botschaften vor der OP (und auch die Erwartungen an mich selbst) kommen mir bekannt vor: Fit, sportlich, schlank > keine Probleme mit der Kontinenz; das wahrscheinlich und das nach gewisser Zeit usw. geht dann ein bißchen unter, jedenfalls habe ich dergleichen nicht auf mich bezogen oder mit sowas wie 2-3 Wochen gerechnet. 

War nicht so. Es brauchte sehr regelmäßiges (langweiliges) Schließmuskeltraining für sehr langsame Fortschritte, 8-10 Wochen bis ich mich als halbwegs dicht betrachtete, besonders beim Gehen. So wie sich das bei Dir darstellt, wirst Du um dieses regelmäßige Training nicht herumkommen. Wäre gut, auch die Zeit zwischen OP und AHB dafür zu nutzen. Anleitungen gibt es reichlich, ein paar ambulante Physiotherapie-Stunden wären vielleicht nicht schlecht, ansonsten wirst Du das in der AHB lernen. Fortschritte können winzig sein und sich ziehen wie Kaugummi, gib Dir da ein wenig mehr Zeit als gedacht, aber eben regelmäßig dranbleiben an den Übungen. Besser als jetzt wird es ziemlich sicher werden.

----------


## Michi1

Das kommt mir auch irgendwie bekannt vor. Genau so war es bei mir auch. Durch Beckenbodengymnastik die ich in der AHB gemacht habe hat sich ein wenig verbessert aber bei mir leider nicht viel. Nach 2 Jahren die ich Inkontinent war hatte ich mir einen künstlichen Schließmuskel einsetzen lassen. Bis jetzt alles O.K. Aber das ist die letzte Möglichkeit.

----------


## Frau40

Bei meinem Mann ist die RPE fast ein Jahr her. Er kommt mit mittlerweile mit einer Vorlage am Tag aus, das auch eher zu Sicherheit. Er war bei der OP auch 53. Es hat Geduld und Training (in der AHB) gebraucht. 

Ich drück die Daumen. 
Gruß Sonja

----------


## RolandHO

Hallo Mondrenner,

ich bin eine Woche nach der OP in die AHB gegangen - mit 6 (sechs) Vorlagen die ich am Tag benötigte. Und - wie bei dir - manchmal ging
trotz der Vorlagen auch noch was daneben. Drei Wochen wirklich kompetentes Beckenbodentraining in der AHB (in Durbach) haben mich dann auf immerhin 4 (vier) Vorlagen pro Tag gebracht - schon mal ein kleiner Erfolg. Da mein Beruf aber Auftreten vor "Publikum" notwendig machte, war das auch schon ganz schön heikel. Monatelang nach Anweisung aus der AHB konsequent - aber behutsam - weiter trainiert, hat die Anzahl der nötigen  Vorlagen ganz allmählich verringert, hab ich immer genau protokolliert, um mich am Erfolg zu erfreuen. Nach ca. 3 Monaten war es geschafft: Kontinenz erreicht.

Ich wünsche dir, dass du auch einen ähnlich erfolgreichen Weg noch vor dir hast,

viel Erfolg dabei
Roland

----------


## Horst1949

Hallo Moonracer,
ich hatte keine AHB, setzte das am Tag nach der OP begonnene Beckenbodentraining aber  nach der Entlassung konsequent fort, täglich ca. 30 Minuten. Nach 8-10 Wochen war ich zu 99% dicht. Gib Dir Zeit, der Körper muss es erst wieder lernen, so wie bei den Kindern. Die "Arbeit" am letzen 1 % dauerte  noch länger an. Insbesondere wenn ich an bestimmte Begriffe dachte (z.B. beim Joggen, das Einbiegen in die "letzte Runde"), kam es schon noch 1,2 Jahren zu einigen Tropfen in die Hose, oder auch bei Bewegungen (z.B. rückliegend die Beine zur Seite spreizend). Das ist nicht willentlich zu steuern, der Körper kann es aber mit der Zeit  "lernen".
Alles Gute

----------


## moonracer

Schon mal vielen Dank euch allen. Das hat mich schon beruhigt und etwas zuversichtlicher gestimmt.

Noch eine Sache wundert mich: ich gehe zur Toilette, lasse Wasser, bis die Blase aus meiner Sicht leer ist. Dann gehe ich ein paar Schritte, und dann läuft wieder Wasser in die Vorlage. Kennt das jemand? Kann das jemand erklären?

----------


## Hartmut S

> Noch eine Sache wundert mich: ich gehe zur Toilette, lasse Wasser, bis die Blase aus meiner Sicht leer ist. Dann gehe ich ein paar Schritte, und dann läuft wieder Wasser in die Vorlage. Kennt das jemand? Kann das jemand erklären?


Hallo Moonracer,

evtl. hilft dir der Bericht von Heribert weiter:
https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...713#post105713

Ich persönlich schüttel den "Kasper" solange durch, bis nichts mehr tropf.
Notfalls liegt auch eine Kleenex Tücher Box  bereit.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Michi1

Da ich so erzogen wurde hab ich mich immer am WC hingesetzt. Musste aber feststellen das die Blase im Stehen leerer wird.

----------

